# DeWalt 12 in sliding miter compound miter saw DWS779 and Diablo 60-tooth combination blade.



## Vtec44 (Feb 12, 2021)

This is more about the blade than the saw itself. I recently upgraded from a 15-year-old Chicago Electric 10" miter saw (don't judge) to a DeWalt 779. I thought the 32t blade that came with my DeWalt is pretty darn good until I upgrade to a Diablo 60t combination blade in addition to making a zero clearance plate. There's no tearing, chipping, or sanding is even needed especially working with plywood. Wow, cutting wood has never been more satisfying and oh so smooth. Everything is straight too hahaha... I also have an 80t fine finish blade but I may not even need it.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Diablo makes excellent blades. I had gone to a woodworking club meeting about 10 years ago. One night they had a guest speaker from Freud. He gave a great presentation and one of the things he talked about was the branding of 'Freud' and 'Diablo'. Freud was the premium brand and Diablo was the brand for the box stores. Both are excellent. Back then I didn't use either except for the Diablo Dado blades. They were great. Recently, I ordered a set of Diablo Dado blades from Amazon. I might have gotten the blades from a bad run. I returned them and to avoid this I bought the Freud brand. They are of a different design. Much heavier and cut beautifully. They work fine on my 1 3/4 HP table saw but not very good on my older Craftsman RAS.- too heavy. Not sure of the HP on the RAS. Not in shop this week.
As for daily usage, on my table saw I only use combination blades. I dont even know what is on my chop saw. It was given to me by a friend who didnt use it anymore.


----------

